# Lindsay Lohan positiv auf Kokain getestet



## Mandalorianer (18 Sep. 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan positiv auf Kokain getestet​*



Irgendwie haben wir gerade zu auf diese Nachricht gewartet, denn überraschend kam sie nun wirklich nicht: Lindsay Lohan (24) wurde positiv auf Drogen getestet. Wie ein Insider der Website TMZ.com verriet, wurde Lindsay vor ein paar Tagen positiv auf Kokain getestet. Damit verstößt sie ganz klar gegen ihre Bewährungsauflagen, die besagen, dass sie weder Drogen noch Alkohol konsumieren darf.

Durch regelmäßige Drogentests sollte diese Abstinenz kontrolliert werden. Für Lindsay könnte der Nachweis von Kokain schwerwiegende Konsequenzen haben, denn ihr drohen weitere 30 Tage Gefängnis, da sie ihre Auflagen nicht eingehalten hat. Über Twitter gab sie indirekt zu, wieder rückfällig geworden zu sein: „Das war definitiv ein Rückschlag für mich, aber ich werde für meine Handlungen die volle Verantwortung tragen und bereite mich auf die Konsequenzen vor.“ Klingt ganz danach, als würde sie schon mal die Koffer für den nächsten Knastaufenthalt packen.

Wir sind gespannt, wie viele der 30 Tage sie dann tatsächlich hinter Gittern verbringen muss.

*2ter Pressebericht*

Das war’s dann wohl! Und dabei hätte sie es fast geschafft, alle Leute glauben zu machen, dass sie ihr Leben wieder in den Griff bekommt. Sogar die Ärzte vom UCLA Medical Center hatte sie offenbar an der Nase herumgeführt und ihnen vorgespielt, kein Drogenproblem zu haben . Doch jetzt liegen die Ergebnisse einer unangekündigten Drogenkontrolle vor. Lindsay Lohan ist positiv auf Kokain getestet worden! Und das, obwohl sie sich derzeit noch in einer Drogentherapie befindet!

Doch damit nicht genug - auch auf eine andere Droge sollen die Ergebnisse hinweisen. Pro Drogenverstoß wird Lindsay laut Experten für 30 Tage in den Knast wandern - also drohen ihr jetzt mindestens schon 60 Tage. Aller Voraussicht nach, wird es dieses Mal keinen Promibonus geben. Nun hat Lindsay ihr gesamtes Comeback aufs Spiel gesetzt. Ob ihr neuer Manager und ihr Team jetzt noch zu ihr halten werden? Womöglich hat sie sich nun die letzten Sympathien verspielt…

*Du Böse 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Chamser81 (18 Sep. 2010)

Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen. Wenn sie wenigstens mal die Strafe komplett absitzen würde!


----------



## Khorkie0815 (18 Sep. 2010)

Ich habe es heute auch gelesen und bin zwar auch nicht sonderlich überrascht, aber etwas "enttäuscht". Allerdings scheint sie wirklich ein ernsthaftes Problem damit zu haben. Jedenfalls so ernst, dass sie lügt, betrügt und alles dafür aufs Spiel setzt. Hoffentlich wird sie jetzt angemessen dafür bestraft..und hoffentlich wird ihr danach wirklich geholfen. Damit meine ich kein Aufenthalt in so einer Luxus-Klinik...


----------



## JayP (19 Sep. 2010)

Tja da bewahrheitet sich wohl das alte Sprichwort wer einmal an der Nadel hängt, kommt nie wieder davon los (auch wenn Miss Lohan sich das Zeug lieber noch durch die Nase zieht).

Ich bezweifele auch dass ein längerer Knastaufenthalt irgendetwas bei Ihr bewirken wird.

Wenn sie wieder raus kommt hängt sie doch eh wieder mit denselben Leuten ab.

Hauptproblem bleibt Sie allerdings selbst, man kann niemandem von Drogen abbringen, der damit nicht selber aufhören will.

Ich hoffe allerdings dass noch irgendwann mal die Einsicht bei Lindsay kommt, dass Drogen nur in eine Richtung führen


----------



## krawutz (19 Sep. 2010)

Auch diesmal wird der Gehirnamputierten nichts passieren. Und wenn sie doch für paar Stunden in den Luxusknast muss, dann schreibt sie halt für viel Geld einen Erlebnisbericht.


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2010)

Die sollten sie in einen Knast mit schweren Jungs sperren.


----------

